# Front Plate Required? (Red Type)



## triplecore (Jul 7, 2008)

Hey guys I have question... I was wondering if you guys could clarify if one needa to have a Front and Rear plate in MA with the Red ones or can I keep my Pats plate in the front? Someone told me it's the law and others told me that I only have to have it in my car somewhere (anywhere) just to prove I have it. The car has always pasted inspections and I never had any issues with not having. What's the real rule? Btw its personal car (run of the mill plate) not commercial, livery, etc.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

You must have both plates front and rear clearly visible... and no, you cant put one on the passengers door and one on the drivers.


----------



## triplecore (Jul 7, 2008)

thanks for the fast response. Would it be considered a moving violation not to have one on the front so my insurance rates would go up if cought?


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2008)

Red letters/numbers - both plates required. $35 civil infraction.


----------



## KEVDEMT (Feb 20, 2008)

please dont even consider searching the archives to see if this has been asked three or four hundred times.


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

...or don't even consider looking at the Mass RMV site, you know, the place that issued those plates.


----------



## triplecore (Jul 7, 2008)

I did search, when posting it gave the option in the little box and it didn't find anything. I'm guilty of what the guy above said though, but you've seen that site, its a site made by lawyers for lawyers. To much info for me to take in, I think its easier for me to find something in my Calc book than on the RMV.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Think about it....they gave you two (2) plates, it aint rocket science.


----------



## KEVDEMT (Feb 20, 2008)

well then you suck at searching.

but for the record, one plate is for your car. the other is to sharpen to a razors edge and commit hari kari with for being a fucking moron. obviously, installing the first plate is optional since you'll be dead.


----------



## WaterPistola (Nov 4, 2007)

I'm not RMV expert, but if you had one of the old Green plates, you only need one in the back. Why don't you buy the vanity NE XXXX plate if you want to show your support of Brady and crew?


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2008)

Not only can you display one red plate on the back, you should also get a thin blue line plate for the front, because that shows that you are a bonafide LE officer. Your flagrant disregard for MGL will win the respect and admiration of your bretheren.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2008)

5-0 said:


> Not only can you display one red plate on the back, you should also get a thin blue line plate for the front, because that shows that you are a bonafide LE officer. Your flagrant disregard for MGL will win the respect and admiration of your bretheren.


I enthusiastically concur with my esteemed colleague; a thin blue line front plate will insulate you from traffic citations, cure male pattern baldness, alleviate erectile dysfunction, and also broadcast to the world that you're one bad mamma jamma.


----------



## TopCop24 (Jul 11, 2005)

WaterPistola said:


> I'm not RMV expert, but if you had one of the old Green plates, you only need one in the back. Why don't you buy the vanity NE XXXX plate if you want to show your support of Brady and crew?


The difference between the red and green plates is that you are issued two red plates, while you only get one of the green ones.


----------



## WaterPistola (Nov 4, 2007)

do tenants of the HOC still make license plates?


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

triplequad said:


> I did search, when posting it gave the option in the little box and it didn't find anything. I'm guilty of what the guy above said though, but you've seen that site, its a site made by lawyers for lawyers. To much info for me to take in, I think its easier for me to find something in my Calc book than on the RMV.


I know. Wayyy too much info! I mean, I never would have thought about clicking on the FAQs, because the question is so unique....

http://www.mass.gov/rmv/faq/registration.htm#r5

:baby21:


----------



## 2-Delta (Aug 13, 2003)

Speaking of making plates, the last batch of police plates we got were only painted and not baked so the white came off and now they're all blue...#-o


----------



## BigBobo (Jun 5, 2008)

KEVDEMT said:


> well then you suck at searching.
> 
> but for the record, one plate is for your car. the other is to sharpen to a razors edge and commit hari kari with for being a fucking moron. obviously, installing the first plate is optional since you'll be dead.


:L::L::L::L:


----------



## triplecore (Jul 7, 2008)

BigBobo said:


> :L::L::L::L:


thanks for the sarcarsm. Anyways is it considered a moving violation and put points on my issurnance? Or does it end up being like a parking ticket, pay the fine and thats it. thanks in adanced for the people who will really answer my question


----------



## KEVDEMT (Feb 20, 2008)

is it really worth the fine to display a patriots plate instead of your issued number plate??

here a revolutionary thought: instead of paying the fine, why dont you pay the special plate fee and get ne patriots plates. then you can comply with the law and show your support. wait a minute, thats crazy talk right there.....

FWIW, its a civil infraction and a $35 fine. the special plate fee is $40. your call ass hat.


----------



## BigBobo (Jun 5, 2008)

KEVDEMT said:


> is it really worth the fine to display a patriots plate instead of your issued number plate??
> 
> here a revolutionary thought: instead of paying the fine, why dont you pay the special plate fee and get ne patriots plates. then you can comply with the law and show your support. wait a minute, thats crazy talk right there.....
> 
> FWIW, its a civil infraction and a $35 fine. the special plate fee is $40. your call *ass hat*.


:FM: Great use of the word ass-hat


----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

BigBobo said:


> :FM: Great use of the word ass-hat


+1


----------



## Robert35 (Apr 5, 2006)

triplequad said:


> thanks for the sarcarsm. Anyways is it considered a moving violation and put points on my issurnance? Or does it end up being like a parking ticket, pay the fine and thats it. thanks in adanced for the people who will really answer my question


Under the www.mass.gov website it is not under CMR 211 and not listed as a minor surchargeble traffic law violation.


----------



## GeepNutt (Aug 10, 2005)

Wow, ya learn something new every day! 

I thought they gave you 2 plates so in case you lose one you will have an extra..... :mrgreen:

And the side benefit is that you can always loan out the extra plate to a buddy who needs to move his unregistered shitbox truck from one place to another.


----------

